# I guess my pink Vieja Fenestratus are hybrids?



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok - I understand that the "pink" takes a while to come out on these fish - but these two fry that survived the vandalism of the tank from my first ever batch that hatched back in January are 4 inches long now - bigger than the parents were when I first got them - and the parents were pink back then!

Based on these photos below of the two of them, there's got to be some recessive traits for other fish in their background coming out.

The Fish Guy - or anyone else with a lot of Vieja/Paratheraps knowledge - please chime in here!



















Yes - I posted these two fish before asking, "What are these"? I can't help but think now that the parents are indeed hybrids.

Commentary is appreciated!


----------



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

By the way, you can see the growth of these fish - as well as their parents - back in the original thread that I started when the eggs first came about.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

That doesn't look like a pure fenestratus to me, not even for the "blue" variant. Mostly in the head and face. Pretty guys though.


----------



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh you'll get no argument from me about their appearance  they are definitely unique - just has me questioning now what is in the blood line of the parents now?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Well yes, if they're the result of the parents I'd be wondering too.


----------



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

the ones i got from you Jon look exactly like those two. They are about 5" now and still growing!


----------



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey, post up some pics 

Now I don't feel like I got the two oddballs of the group!

You saw the parents!!! Just so odd that the babies come out completely different.


----------



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

its going to take me a while to take some, plus my internet is spotty but i'll have some up soon!


----------



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

Looking good! Now I don't feel so bad though - at least yours are just like mine!


----------

